# My beautiful girl Willow



## Gareth dix (May 14, 2021)

*This is my 6 month old pocket bully x staff Willow she have got a really good champ bloodline backround on her fathers side. but what do u think of her?*


----------



## Jonk (May 17, 2021)

Just Beautiful!!


----------

